# John Deere Snow Blower Model/Serial



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

I have this machine and am trying to look up some parts. Can't seem to figure out which numbers are meaningful. The numbers on the JD website don't seem to line up.

Model: TRS22 WBST
Serail: MOTR22A200089

Which are meaningful?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Type in trs22, go to manuals.deere.com

Your machine was made by Murray, that's the cross reference for parts, 5hp 22" wide

I have many Murrays, plus a real JD 1032, and a Ariens JD 826.

What parts do you need?


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Type in trs22, go to manuals.deere.com
> 
> Your machine was made by Murray, that's the cross reference for parts, 5hp 22" wide
> 
> ...


I'm looking for belts, scraper bar and skid shoes.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

The ST number on the parts site doesn't seem to jive with the machine I have. There is no such number that I can locate.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Drive 579932
Auger 585416
Skid 1740718 or 1740912
Scraper Bar 1501863


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

John Deere never made their snowblowers. All of them were made by outside manufacturers, all of them. They were made specially for John Deere.
Some of the various companies were Ariens and Murray, there were others, but Deere never made homeowner walk behind snowblowers.
The only snowblowers they did make were for large equipment such as agriculture and construction equipment attachments.
Deere Company did not want the public to know who the manufacturers were due to legal and privacy reasons, and also replacement parts reasons, competition.
The John Deere named/badged snowblowers were built a little bit differently than the manufacturers base models using some different parts and backwards technology so you could not use the base manufacturer parts obtained from different sources, you could only use parts available from an official John Deere dealership. The other parts did not fit or work properly.
That was all done to wipe out any competition in replacement parts. They 'Monopolized' their parts and service, which was legal for them to do under U.S. copyright laws.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Go to JDParts and type in TRS22. Look at PC2303.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Drive 579932
> Auger 585416
> Skid 1740718 or 1740912
> Scraper Bar 1501863


Could there be an alternate on the scraper bar? It arrived today and it's not the right one. It's plastic and is supposed to be metal.

I got it narrowed down to two I think but I can't tell which is which and they are different.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/76227/referrer/navigation/pgId/17526723
https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/76227/referrer/navigation/pgId/17574571


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Use these JD numbers
Auger belt M118078 35"
Drive/Traction belt M118011 33"
Scraper bar M118094, the 2nd one
Skid shoes M118098


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Use these JD numbers
> Auger belt M118078 35"
> Drive/Traction belt M118011 33"
> Scraper bar M118094, the 2nd one
> Skid shoes M118098


Thank you. Quick question: I think the skid shoes from the previous numbers may work. They should be here any day. The scraper I got from Amazon with free returns. Regarding the belts from the previous numbers...how common are they? If they are common, I'll keep them around. If not, I'll return them.

Thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The 579932 is the correct length and what Murray snowblowers use, the other is not. I made a mistake because I thought since your snowblower was made by Murray, all the parts would interchange between Murray and JD, they won't. Drive belts may last 20-30 years, auger belts not as long. I always stock them but I work on others snowblowers, and I have backup snowblowers to use in case of a break down. Some on here weld metal to the bottom of their skid plates, and scraper bar, some put rollers on their skid plates, and you can buy roller skid plates. You can keep the first skid plates and drill one hole in your snowblower to fit them.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like we missed it again. The Auger belt is much longer than the one that's on there. I measured the old one with string and tape measure (so it's a little crude). I came up with 35.5". Not sure if that helps us at all. The drive belt seems close. I measured it to 33.5 but there is a margin of error there. It is very tight...almost fully extending the idler pulley spring. But I'm guessing it's probably right. I have no idea. Any thoughts? I apologize for being a pain on this but I'm having trouble identifying these parts.

Thanks.


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2014)

lefty said:


> Looks like we missed it again. The Auger belt is much longer than the one that's on there. I measured the old one with string and tape measure (so it's a little crude). I came up with 35.5". Not sure if that helps us at all. The drive belt seems close. I measured it to 33.5 but there is a margin of error there. It is very tight...almost fully extending the idler pulley spring. But I'm guessing it's probably right. I have no idea. Any thoughts? I apologize for being a pain on this but I'm having trouble identifying these parts.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually...disregard. I think I may have been looking at the wrong one. Sorry about that.


----------

